

IOS app giving trouble after update to OS mavericks - sGrabber

Our application uses G+ feature that was working fine before I upgraded my system to OS mavericks<p>Now we are getting following error
&quot;ld: library not found for -lGooglePlusUniversal clang: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)&quot;<p>Can anyone help me resolve this. We have tried many things but somehow struggling to fix this, I am sure it is some silly mistake that we are over looking<p>Any help is appreciated
======
steffex
it looks like a problem with your xcode project file. Try to create a new
project with your code and run it again.

After that; diff your project files and you can see what the issue is.

~~~
sGrabber
Thanks Steffex We made a new project file and project is running but without
G+ & Fb login.

